# Eclipse: Gibt es ein Direktfenster wie bei der VBA Ide?



## peterfarge (28. Apr 2006)

Hallo Forum,

bei der VB IDE gibt es ein Direktfenster. Dort kann ich Ausdrücke auswerten lassen.
Anstatt also im Code immer wieder "System.out.print(oTree.count());" zu schreiben würde ich in so einem Fenster dann einfach:
?System.out.print(oTree.count());

schreiben und nach drücken der Enter Taste würde in der nächsten Zeile als Ergebnis eine Zahl stehen. Ist das bei Eclipse möglich? Wenn nicht, gibt es vielleicht eine andere IDE die das kann?


Viele Grüße

Peter


----------



## Jockel (28. Apr 2006)

Du kannst dein Programm debuggen und die Werte der entsprechenden Variablen verfolgen, wenn du das meinst.


----------



## SamHotte (28. Apr 2006)

Wenn du im Debugger 'nen Breakpoint hast, kannst du mit dem Kontextmenue auf jeder Variable den Punkt "Anzeigen" oder "Untersuchen" wählen. Dann siehst du den aktuellen Wert.


----------



## peterfarge (28. Apr 2006)

Das mit dem Kontextmenu und Inspekt oder Display hilft mir schon viel weiter. Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit eine Variable während der Laufzeit im Debugger zu verändern?


----------



## SamHotte (28. Apr 2006)

Müsste gehen - hängt m.W. von der Java-VM-Version ab (kann aber auch sein, dass das nur im WSAD geht und nicht in Eclipse).


----------



## peterfarge (28. Apr 2006)

Weiß jemand wie ich einen Wert in Eclipse im Debuggmodus ändern kann?


----------



## SamHotte (28. Apr 2006)

In der Debug-Perspektive im Fenster "Variablen" Rechtsklicken, "Wert ändern" anwählen, Wert ändern ...


----------



## peterfarge (28. Apr 2006)

Ich benutze die englische Version von Eclipse. Meinst Du das Fenster Declarations?
Wenn ich da einen Rechtsklick auf eine Deklaration im Debugmodus mache kann ich keine Variablen verändern.


----------



## SamHotte (28. Apr 2006)

Keine Ahnung, wie das Fenster heißt - bei mir sitzt es oben Rechts in einer TabGruppe mit "Unterbrechungspunkte" und "Ausdrücke" und hat als Symbol sowas dranstehen: (x)=


----------



## peterfarge (28. Apr 2006)

Hmm die habe ich gar nicht. Hast Du vielleicht ein paar AddIns installiert? Meine Eclipse Veriosn 3.1.0


----------



## SamHotte (4. Mai 2006)

Nö, keine besonderen Addins - nur das Language Pack. Eclipse V.3.1.1, aber das gab's schon vorher - schaust du in der richtigen Perspektive? Wir reden über "Debug" ;-)


----------

